# Webtop Version Unavailable.. Webtop Not Not Found For Lapdock/webdock



## BionicPornMaker (Aug 21, 2011)

I INSTALLED ALL 1 CLICK RESTORE AND TRIED everything but is says weptop version unavailable in about phone.. will not work in my lapdock or webDOCK .. does anyone have a update zip where i can install it.. please help i installed all different kind of stuff 1 click restore v1 and version 2 wiped data'ssss eclipse rom ,,, liberty.. and theory none have webtop versions.. im no newbie been rooting since g1 please if anyone has webtop version zip please post r send to my email [email protected] much appreciated thanks


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

